# τροχιοδρομώ = orbit



## nickel (Nov 1, 2009)

Στα λεξικά έχουμε το ρήμα _τροχοδρομώ_ (για αεροπλάνο, που κινείται πάνω σε τροχούς). Κάποιοι το χρησιμοποιούν και μεταφορικά, με τη σημασία «ετοιμάζεται για απογείωση». Έχουμε επίσης τον _τροχιόδρομο_, δηλαδή το τραμ, με επίθετο _τροχιοδρομικός_. Τι σημαίνουν όμως όλα αυτά τα *τροχιοδρομώ* στο διαδίκτυο; 

Κάποια απ’ αυτά θα ήθελαν να είναι _*τροχοδρομώ*_. Έχουμε δηλαδή μια επανάληψη του προβλήματος με τον _ιστό_ και το _ιστίο_ (*_ιστιοσελίδες_ αντί για _ιστοσελίδες_). Για παράδειγμα, ο τίτλος στην «Ε»: «Τροχιοδρομεί η Νέα Ολυμπιακή Αεροπορία» ή προτάσεις όπως «Το τρίτης γενιάς μαχητικό αρχίζει να τροχιοδρομεί σε έναν από τους διαδρόμους».

Σωστή πρέπει να θεωρηθεί η σημασία «κινείται σε τροχιά» (to orbit). Π.χ.
…το δορυφόρο ICESat της NASA, που τροχιοδρομεί γύρω από τη Γη…
Είναι ο μικρότερος των πλανητών που βρίσκονται εκτός του ηλιακού μας συστήματος και τροχιοδρομεί γύρω από το αστέρι του.
…οι πλανήτες αυτοί βρίσκονται σε μικρή απόσταση από τα αστέρια γύρω από τα οποία τροχιοδρομούν…​
Μας αρέσει δεν μας αρέσει, διαδεδομένη φαίνεται να είναι και η χρήση με τη σημασία «θέτω σε τροχιά», πάντρεμα της «τροχιάς» με το «δρόμο» του «δρομολογώ». Έτσι, αντί να «δρομολογούνται εξελίξεις», βλέπουμε να «τροχιοδρομούνται» (εξελίξεις, αλλαγές, λύσεις κ.τ.ό.).
Δεν ξέρω αν νιώθετε τον πειρασμό να το πείτε, αλλά, αν το βρείτε στο δρόμο σας και πρέπει να το μεταφράσετε, προτείνω: _initiate, launch, set off_ (αλλά και _put into orbit_ ή _put on a track_).

Οπωσδήποτε, υπάρχουν και διάφορες χρήσεις από φανερά λανθασμένες μέχρι για να ξύνεις το κεφάλι σου:
Τροχιοδρομούν για κινητοποιήσεις
Πόσες ξενιτιές τροχιοδρομούν τη νοσταλγία τους;
Οι πρόσφατες μελέτες τροχιοδρομούν την ετικέτα της κατάθλιψης πάνω από το νησί της Αντιπάρου. (Τις κόβεις ή δεν τις κόβεις τις φλέβες σου;)
Τα πρώτα αεροπλάνα βυθίζονται με θόρυβο και τροχιοδρομούν, όπως οι γλάροι, σε θλιβερό σκουπιδότοπο. (Ποίηση!)
Αντί να βάλει την Ελλάδα στη νέα τροχιά που επιτάσσουν οι καιροί, άρχισε να την τροχιοδρομεί προς τα πίσω. (Αυτό, από λόγο του ΓΑΠ. Κάτι σαν _put the country on a backward track_. Αν και στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, μάλλον για «εκτροχιασμό» θα έπρεπε να μιλάμε.)​


----------



## Zazula (Nov 1, 2009)

ΟΚ, λοιπόν: το *orbit* αποδίδεται *τροχιοδρομώ*. Και το *orbiter*; Δεν μπορεί να είναι _τροχιόδρομος_, πάντως, διότι εδώ δυο στάσεις πας να κάνεις με το τραμ και σου παίρνει μία ώρα — δεν τολμώ να φανταστώ πόσο θα κάνει για πέντε πλανήτες πιο πέρα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 1, 2009)

τροχιοδρ*ό*μος κατά το μαραθωνοδρόμος, ίσως;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 1, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> τροχιοδρ*ό*μος κατά το μαραθωνοδρόμος, ίσως;


Αυτό σκέφτηκα κι εγώ, αλλά δεν μπορούσα να αντισταθώ και να μην κάνω πλάκα στον Νίκελ...


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2009)

Διαστημική βολίδα (space probe) που μετατρέπεται σε (τεχνητό) δορυφόρο πλανητών ή φυσικών δορυφόρων και που δεν φαίνεται να έχει μεταφραστεί. Πεδίον δόξης λαμπρόν για νονούς, λοιπόν.


----------



## stathis (Nov 2, 2009)

_(εξ)ερευνητικός δορυφόρος_;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 2, 2009)

Παρεμπ ο όρος *orbiter* έχει και μιαν άλλη, τελείως διαφορετική, διαστημική χρήση: Space Shuttle orbiter.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 13, 2015)

*orbital decay*

Παρεμπιπτόντως, έχει συναντήσει κανείς τον ελληνικό όρο για την αργή μείωση του ύψους της τροχιάς ενός δορυφόρου (orbital decay ή decaying orbit); Πτώση τροχιάς; Ελάττωση; Φθίση; (αυτό είναι δική μου πρόταση, αλλά ταιριάζει ωραία με τη _φθίνουσα τροχιά_)  Κάτι άλλο;


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2015)

Εγώ έχω πειστεί για την αντιστοιχία

*orbital decay = τροχιακή φθορά*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_relativity#Orbital_effects_and_the_relativity_of_direction
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Γενική...B1.CE.BA.CE.AE_.CE.A6.CE.B8.CE.BF.CF.81.CE.AC


(Είναι αστεία η ασυνεννοησία των συντακτών της Βικιπαίδειας. Στη λεζάντα δεξιά έχουμε την «αποσύνθεση».)


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 13, 2015)

Αυτό είχα σκεφτεί κι εγώ, αλλά δεν βρήκα επιβεβαίωση (βέβαια έψαχνα για «φθορά τροχιάς»). Ευχαριστώ!


----------

